# Fat Burning



## Fitnik13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Ladies

Is it possible for females to burn 2% BF? My target goal is to get to 6%BF 16 weeks out? 

Please share any tips

Thanks

Ladies


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 7, 2014)

What is ib to fat now?


----------



## Fitnik13 (Feb 8, 2014)

IB needs a blankee and a pacifier, he acts like a 3 year old


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Fitnik13 (Feb 8, 2014)

He's still acting like a baby- he wouldn't answer my questions until I got angry


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Get some dnp from him and do 1 cap eod. It'll still burn fat and sides will be minimal.  At that dosage it'll raise your metabolism about 10-11% .


----------



## Fitnik13 (Feb 8, 2014)

IB is not like God!  Or he would've given me all the resources and tools to get lean.........I'm taking it now.. Only used for a few days


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2014)

Fitnik13 said:


> ib is like god



Edit that.. I didnt give u nothing  . Dont be a snitch we got enough of them on ..


----------



## Fitnik13 (Feb 9, 2014)

You're starting trouble! But I did edit it. #troublemaker


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL...  speechless


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 10, 2014)

Fitnik13 said:


> You're starting trouble! But I did edit it. #troublemaker



OOOOOOO, IB is trending.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 10, 2014)

Fitnik13 said:


> IB is not like God!  Or he would've given me all the resources and tools to get lean.........I'm taking it now.. Only used for a few days



thats the priviledge of wearing skirt


----------



## Gresham (Feb 20, 2014)

It is possible to burn the fat through the diet and exercise. 
Take high protein and raw veggies foods to burn your fat. 
Add more green leafy vegetables, citrus fruits juices, water foods, green tea, coffee, nuts, fish and fish oil etc. in your routine diet to burn the fat.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes Gresham ..maybe u can get that thru ftnk noggin.?


----------



## Fitnik13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks Gresham!!!


----------



## Fitnik13 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Martha


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 19, 2014)

Post pics so we can help you further.   

Seems like only my girl is willing to post self pics these days.  What gives ladies?!?!


----------



## Fitnik13 (Mar 19, 2014)

I already hired a trainer a month ago, will post soon


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 19, 2014)

Still need pics


----------



## Fitnik13 (Mar 25, 2014)

No u don't


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes I do


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes we do


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 25, 2014)

Correction, yes we do


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Claw pics that she uses to rip AMs sub q fat while on superdrol.


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 1, 2014)

That's actually quite disturbing


----------



## RevendMartin (Jan 18, 2015)

Fat burning depends on our exercise routine and our diet program. If we want to burn more fat then we can do this with diet and exercise.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

///////////


----------

